# Soccer Fans - Euro 2008



## Pericic (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool program I put together for the Euro 2008 Championships. You can download the file Euro 2008.xls here:

http://rp-excel.com/

Let me know if you like it....

God Bless


----------



## Pericic (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried it....feedback would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Norie (Apr 20, 2008)

Downloaded the file - seems interesting but I seem to see a couple of problems.

1 The code is password protected. That's fine but if you wanted any comment/advice on it that's not going to happen.

2 The 2 comboboxes just don't seem to work correctly. The left one has only Austrian Time and some blank entries. The right one again has blank entries.

And it's also impossible to see the properties of them, probably due to the protection.

3 It's not actually clear what the workbpook is meant to do.

Sorry to be so negative.

PS Just found another option in the first combobox New York Time.


----------



## Pericic (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Norie,
Will unprotect it, hopefully it will work better...

It's a way to follow the tournament, write the scores down and it will update automatically....

Thanks for the input
Romeo


----------



## denismccarthy (May 17, 2008)

Hi Pericic,

Nice work. I'm going to be running a Euro prediction comp based on points for correct out come in each of table matches and points for predicting the number of goals in each match in work. I was looking for a excel spreadsheet un-protected with the tables. Do you mind me using you're spreadsheet, it will be passed out to staff of 2,000. The only changes I'll make is put a back round pic of the Euro 2008 logo and just general formatting. I'll leave you're web address on it.

Regards

Denis


----------



## Pericic (May 17, 2008)

denismccarthy said:


> Hi Pericic,
> 
> Nice work. I'm going to be running a Euro prediction comp based on points for correct out come in each of table matches and points for predicting the number of goals in each match in work. I was looking for a excel spreadsheet un-protected with the tables. Do you mind me using you're spreadsheet, it will be passed out to staff of 2,000. The only changes I'll make is put a back round pic of the Euro 2008 logo and just general formatting. I'll leave you're web address on it.
> 
> ...


 
I do not mind at all - feel free to distribute and thanks for the kind words
Romeo


----------



## denismccarthy (May 17, 2008)

Romeo,

Would you mind sending me the password to get into the VBA. I'm in Ireland and I want to change the time options plus format the combo boxes. my email is mccarthy.denis@gmail.com

Cheers

Denis


----------



## Gaisprasten (May 20, 2008)

Hello... I´m living in Sweden and wanted to change a few things (the time) in an excelent sheet. Please send the password to patric_vlk@hotmail.com

Thanks Patric


----------



## almouchie (May 20, 2008)

might u be able to post it again with the few errors fixed?


----------



## Pericic (May 20, 2008)

I uploaded an unprotected version of my file with no passwords.... Euro 2008.xls
Enjoy !!!!

http://rp-excel.com/


----------



## tommyknocks (May 30, 2008)

Hi Romeo,

Great sheet and fair play putting it up unprotected. I am also looking for a sheet for the office and this is perfect.

One question, what happens in the qtr's, semi's if they go to pens? I have seen some other sheets that have two additional boxes to the left to accomidate this but not on yours.

Please let me know.

Rgds

Tom


----------



## Pericic (May 30, 2008)

tommyknocks said:


> Hi Romeo,
> 
> Great sheet and fair play putting it up unprotected. I am also looking for a sheet for the office and this is perfect.
> 
> ...


 
Great question...I will just add a goal to the winner of the penalty kicks or if you prefer just add .1 to the score.....for ex. if its a 2-2 draw, write in 2.1-2...
(I really didn't think of this when I was putting the sheet together)
If you have any suggestions let me know....
GL


----------



## tommyknocks (May 30, 2008)

Sound, that will work. I will get them to put the score of the game first and then the amount of pens next.

ex, if they think a game will finish 2-2 and 5-4 on pens they would need to enter 2.5 - 2.4

Thanks again.


----------



## CluelessUser (Jun 3, 2008)

Could anyone explain to me how to change the time to GMT without me manually changing each cell? Is it possible to add an extra option to the drop down box so that it changes all the times automatically. My knowledge of writing code or macros is very limited.

I am going to be in Spain for part of the tournament so I'd love to be able to convert it to Spanish time too.

Thanks.


----------

